# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΝΟ

## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Γεια σας ειμαι η Ασπασια και γραφω ξανα να μιλησω με καποιον καποιος να μου πει.Πως αντεχεται αυτος ο πονος παιδια 2 μηνες τωρα εχουν σχιστει οι σαρκες μου το κεφαλι μου παει να σπασει τα συναισθηματα δεν ελεγχονται πλεον εχω χασει το φρενο.Πενθος και αλλα προβληματα οικονομικης φυσης με εχουν τσακισει κυριολεκτικα.Δεν μπορω να βρω την ακρη σε τιποτα το μυαλο εχει σταματησει μονο η νυχτα που με κρυβει καπως πολυ λιγο με καταλαγιαζει.Σιγουρα οσοι ειστε σ αυτο το φορουμ θα ξερεται για τι ακριβως μιλαω.Εχασα τον εαυτο μου πλεον δεν ξερω ποια ειμαι ουτε τι κανω σαν να βρησκομαι αλλου σε αλλο πλανητη.Εχω πολλα ψυχοσωματικα και το σοκ που περασαμε και εγω και τα παιδια δεν καταλαγιαζει.Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να ανταπεξελθω στις υποχρεωσεις μου που ειναι πολλες και αυτο ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα γιατι ειναι υποχρεωσεις ζωτικης σημασιας.Φοβαμαι παιδια οτι κατι θα μου συμβει και δεν μπορω να το σταματησω παω κατηφορο χωρις γυρισμο.Πρεπει κατι να κανω για να σταματησει αυτο εχω παιδια που τα λατρευω και δε θελω να παρουν αλλες πικρες απο αυτες που ηδη αποκτησαν ξαφνικα και αναπαντεχα.

----------


## elis

πρεπει να κατσετε να κουβεντιασετε εσυ με τη μεγαλη που δουλευει τι πρεπει να κανετε
για τα προβληματα σασ πρωτον και δευτερον καποια πρεπει να δειξει ψυχικη δυναμη να στηριξει και τισ αλλεσ
παντωσ εγω θα προτεινα να ενωθειτε κι οχι να κανει καθεμια του κεφαλιου τησ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> δεν μπορω να ανταπεξελθω στις υποχρεωσεις μου


θα μπορουσα να σου πω τροπους..
γενικα δε γινεται μια ζωη ο εγωισμος μας να φουσκωνει σαν παγωνι σε ολες τις κατευθυνσεις..

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ασπασία, θα κάνει ο,τι μπορείς και όσο μπορείς. Αυτά όμως που μπορείς να πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου να τα κάνει. Μπορεί να μην είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο, αλλά πίστεψέ με οτι δεν βγάζει πουθενά η οπισθοχώρηση. Το μεγάλο σου πρόβλημα ξέρεις ποιό είναι; Οτι νιώθεις να σου λείπει το κίνητρο για να κάνεις οτιδήποτε και να ανταπεξέλθεις στις δυσκολίες. Το κίνητρο φαίνεται οτι ήταν ο άντρας σου. Ευτυχώς όμως για σένα, υπάρχουν και τα παιδιά που είναι κι αυτά ένα σπουδαίο κίνητρο , απλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορείς να το δεις λόγω του πολύ πρόσφατου γεγονότος του θανάτου. Γι αυτό , απλώς θα προσπαθείς να βγάζεις κουτσά στραβα τη μερα, μέχρι να απαλυνθεί λίγο ο πόνος και να μπορείς να δεις πιο καθαρά τη ζωή. Τώρα, προς το παρόν, προσπάθησε να ηρεμείς λίγο, όπως όταν πας για ύπνο, άλλη μια στιγμή της ημέρας, π.χ. το μεσημέρι κλείνε τα μάτια σου και αδειαζε για λίγο το μυαλό σου από τις σκέψεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μαλον ενοεις οτι εχει τη ταση να αποτραβιεται οταν το πραγμα σοβαρευει κ αυτο τη πειραζει.

----------


## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Κασσανδρα νοιωθω εγκλωβισμενη ετσι που τα λες ειναι χωρις κινητρο ειμαι πολυ αποτραβηγμενη το κινητρο ειναι να επιβιωσω αλλα με εχει παρει πολυ απο κατω και φοβαμαι το σοκ ειναι αξεπεραστο και το μυαλο μου δεν λειτουργει πλεον λογικα το ξερω οτι παω προς καταστροφη και ειναι σαν μην μπορω να κανω τιποτα για αυτο

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλημέρα Ασπασία. Από κάπου πρέπει να πάρεις δύναμη, αυτό σκέφτηκα τώρα.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Δεν βοηθάς τον ευατό σου.Καθόλου όμως...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω καπια στιγμη σταματησα να αποφευγω αυτο που συνεχεια εμφανιζοταν σαν φαντης μπαστουνι κ ετσι ηρεμισα καπως.. εχεις σκεφτει μηπως πρεπει να κανεις το ιδιο? 
μπορεις να αποτραβηχτεις απο ολο το κοσμο εκτος απο τον εαυτο σου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω πιστευω οτι η μονη λυση ειναι να συνδιαστουν αυτα που θελεις με αυτα που καταληγεις κ γω στο ιδιο συμπερασμα κατεληξα..

----------


## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Κασσανδρα εχεις δικιο αλλα με εχει παρει πολυ απο κατω δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω ειναι πανω απο ολα.Η ζωη μου καταστραφηκε αυτο δεν αντεχεται εχασα οτι αγαπουσα περισσοτερο σ αυτο το κοσμο το συντροφο μου.Δεν μπορω να κανω καμμια σκεψη για το μελλον με ποιον θα μοιραστω το οτιδηποτε χαρα λυπη αδειασε ολος ο κοσμος.Ξερω ουτε η πρωτη ουτε η τελευταια αλλα δεν το παλευω θα με φαει.Εχω τα παιδια μου αλλα αυτη ειναι αλλη αγαπη .Την αγαπη που εχασα κανεις δεν θα την αναπληρωσει και εχασα μεγαλη αγαπη Κασσανδρα νοιωθω ορφανη απο τα παντα και πιο μονη απο ποτε αυτο ειναι ενα πολυ οδηνηρο συναισθημα που σε ξεσκιζει σε κανει σκονη.Απο 20 χρονων ημουνα μαζι του στην ουσια με μεγαλωσε εκεινος και με μεγαλωσε με αγαπη και στοργη.Πως θα ζησω μονη τωρα που θα ελπιζω ποιον θα περιμενω.Ηδη φιλοι και γνωστοι μη σου πω και συγγενεις εχουν παρει αποσταση και ωρες ωρες νοιωθω να πνιγομαι απο τη μοναξια μαζι με τα οικονομικα που αντιμετωπιζω η κατασταση ειναι απελπιστικη.Οι φιλοι και γνωστοι που σου λεω δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να ακουν τα δικα μου συνεχεια εγω παλι νοιωθω οτι δεν κολαω πια μαζι τους ειμαι αλλη κατηγορια γι αυτο και επιλεγω τη μοναξια εκτος ελαχιστων ατομων.Ουτε τηλεοραση δεν θελω να βλεπω να περναει λιγο η ωρα δεν θελω και οταν βρεθω με κοσμο πολυ με πιανει πανικος θελω αμεσως να φυγω δεν ξερω γιατι.Αλλα και στο σπιτι μονη τα πραγματα δεν ειναι καλυτερα παλι θελω να φυγω.Αυτο που περιμενω ολη μερα ειναι να παρω το χαπι μ ου για να κοιμηθω λιγο να σταματησει το μυαλο να δουλευει.Και ενα παραξενο πραγμα απο το θανατο του αντρα μου και περα ολα κατα διαβολου με τρακαραν επεσε η καμιναδα του σπιτιου σκευη μου χαλασαν ξαφνικα εβαλε νερο το παταρι του σπιτιου ολα κατα διαβολου δηλαδη δεν ξερω πια τι να πιστεψω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το βασικοτερο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να μη στρεφεσαι κατα των αλλων για οπιοδηποτε λογο οταν τα εχουμε με ολους τοτε ειναι που η μοναξια μας αλαζει τα φωτα αν δε σε καταλαβαινουν μη τους χρεωνεις απλα δε μπορεσαν.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Δεν ξέρω γιατί συμβαίνουν αυτά στη ζωή... Και όπως σου έχω ξαναγράψει Ασπασία, πολλές φορές έρχονται όλα τα άσχημα μαζί, λες και το ένα έλκει το άλλο. Και σε μένα ξαφνικά, από ένα χρονικό σημείο και μετά ήταν σαν να άνοιξαν οι πύλες της κολάσεως και δεν ήξερα τί να υποθέσω. Έλεγα, μπας και με καταράστηκαν;
Κοίτα τώρα, να σου συμβούν και όλα αυτά! Δεν ξέρω τί να πω.. Δεν κάνεις κανέναν αγιασμό βρε παιδάκι μου; έχει λυσσαξει το κακό πια...
Και σε αυτό που λέει ο Αλέξανδρος έχει δίκιο, οι άλλοι δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν, όχι γιατί δεν θέλουν αλλά γιατί δεν μπορούν.
Είναι τραγικό, αλλά αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι οτι όλο αυτό το περνάει ο άνθρωπος μόνος του στην ουσία, όλον αυτόν τον σταυρό δεν μπορεί κανένας να τον βοηθήσει να τον σηκώσει.Νιώθεις οτι οι άλλοι όχι μόνο δεν μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν αλλά είναι σαν να βρίσκονται σε ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν... δεν μπορείς καν να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους, νιώθεις να είστε σε διαφορετικό κόσμο, αυτό καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή, πρέπει να το περάσεις μόνη σου. Και όχι μόνο εσύ, αλλά και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι που χάνουν τον άνθρωπό τους, ή άλλο πολύτιμο πρόσωπο.
Υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι που μπορούν και παίρνουν δύναμη από τον Θεό, που πιστεύουν και βοηθιούνται πολύ. Εγώ, για παράδειγμα, (αν και από οικογένεια θρησκευόμενη) δεν μπορώ, δεν έχω τόση πίστη στον Θεό, δεν ξέρω γιατί... Ξέρω όμως περίπτωση γυναίκας που έμεινε νέα χήρα με τρία παιδάκια (και μάλιστα είχε πολύ αγάπη στον άντρα της) που ξεπέρασε την δοκιμασία της πιστεύοντας πολύ στον Θεό και προσευχόμενη κάθε μέρα.
Εγώ αντίθετα όταν μου συμβαίνει κάτι πολύ κακό βγάζω πικρία και θυμο. Όχι μόνο δεν μπορώ να βγάλω προσευχή, αλλά από μέσα μου βρίζω κιόλας....

----------


## elis

εγω επειδη ειμαι και λιγο μαστορακοσ οτι αμα δε φτιαχτουν καλα αοπ την κατασκευη τουσ
αυτα που ανεφερεσ μετα αοπ καποια χρονια χαλανε τωρα θεσ δυνατη βροχη θεσ αερασ παντωσ χαλανε
και μαστορα να παρεισ μπορεισ να μη στα κανει καλα και τελοσ τα σκευη ηταν αυθεντικα η μηπωσ τιποτε ιμιτασιον
γτ καθε πραγμα εχει και ποιοτητα κι οχι απαραιτητα με κριτιριο την τιμη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καπιες φορες οταν οι αλλοι δε καταλαβαινουν τιποτα αυτο μιαζει σαν απελπισια αλλα κ το αντιθετο οταν καπιος σε καταλαβαινει πολυ σου φαινεται περιεργο ειδικα αν δε το εχεις συνηθισει αλλα οταν οι μεν δεν ειναι στο χερι τους να καταλαβουν κ ο δε σου φαινεται περιεργο να σε παρακαταλαβαινει το αποτελεσμα ειναι οτι μετα γραφεις οτι η μοναξια σου εβγαλε το λαδι.οι αλλοι δεν ειναι παντα οπως τους θελουμε το θεμα ειναι πιος βρισκεται πιο κοντα στο τροπο που σκεφτεσαι.το θεμα ειναι πιος μπορει το να θελει καπιος χωρις να μπορει ακουγεται καλο αλλα δε φτανει...

----------


## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Γεια σας παλι εδω με πολυ οδυνη και πονο περνα η καθε μου μερα.Παιδια δε το παλευω εχω χασει την ανθρωπινη μου πλευρα ειμαι σαν αλλο πλασμα που δεν μπορει να συγχρονιστει με το περιβαλον.Δεν αντεχω τη ζωη πραγματικα.Δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω λεπτο και ολο αυτο βγαινει στο σωμα μου με διαφορα πονους ταχυκαρδιες κρισεις πανικου εχω χασει τον ελεγχο και με παιρνει ενας κατηφορος.Δεν το θελω αλλα μου εχει φυγει ειναι πανω απο μενα πανω απο τις δυναμεις μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ασπασια στο λεω καλοπροαιρετα οτι μετα απο ολα αυτα που εχουν συμβει πιστευω οτι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να εβρισκες ενα γιατρο να σε βοηθησει μεχρι τωρα εγω οσο κ αν σκεφτηκα δε βρισκω κατι καλυτερο να σου πω.

----------


## marouliw

Πρέπει να πάρεις φάρμακα ασπασια μου.....τοτε θα τα δεις ολα πιο " ξεκάθαρα "......
Η λογική μας κρέμεται απο μια κλωστή....οι ανθρώπινες δυνάμεις δεν είναι πάντα αρκετές...υπαρχει και η βοήθεια του Θεού, όπως υπάρχει και η βοήθεια της επιστήμης...
Γιατί φοβάσαι να πάρεις?

----------


## elis

κι εγω νομιζα οτι ειπα ολα οσα μπορουσα να πω μαλλον πρεπει να παρεισ φαρμακα εγω αυτο λεω

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλημέρα Ασπασία! Όπως όλοι οι άλλοι κι εγώ είμαι της γνώμης να πάρεις φάρμακα. Είναι κρίμα να βασανίζεσαι τόσο πολύ και να μην μπορείς να διαχειριστείς την κατάσταση. Πώς είσαι σήμερα καλή μου;

----------


## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Παιδια περνω και φαρμακα αλλα δυστυχως τα φαρμακα δεν λυνουν προβληματα μονο για να νοιωσω λιγο καλυτερα και οχι εκτος εαυτου κατα τα αλλα καθε μερα ειναι πολυ δυσκολη πλεον στα παντα και αυτο ειναι που με τρομαζει και με πανικοβαλει εμεινα χωρις τιποτα με τοσες υποχρεωσεις πως θα γινει αυτο δεν ξερω.Υπαρχουν μικρες διεξοδοι αλλα πολυ αργα και μελλοντικα αυτες οι σκεψεις με τρελαινουν στην κυριολεξια συν ο πονος για την απωλεια και ολα ειναι ανυπερβλητα αλλαξε η ζωη μου σε 2 λεπτα αυτο δε χωνευεται ουτε διαχειριζεται

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εφοσον γραφεις οτι τα φαρμακα δε λυνουν τα προβληματα θα πρεπει να το αποδεχτεις οτι οι αλλοι ανθρωποι υπαρχουν παντου.ειλικρινα δε βλεπω πουθενα αλλη λυση να φαινεται εκτος απο αυτο που σου λεω η στο να επισκευτεις καπιο γιατρο.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Ασπασια αν δεν σε βοηθανε τα φαρμακα που ηδη παιρνεις πρεπει να το πεις στον γιατρο σου.Μπορει να χρειαζεσαι παραπανω mg η καποιο διαφορετικο φαρμακο.Ηταν αποτομο αυτο που σου συνεβη (την θυμαμαι την ιστορια σου).Σου ειρθε εκει που δεν το περιμενες και εχεις παθει μεγαλο σοκ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ασπασια αν δυσκολευεσαι να κανεις βηματα μπροστα αυτο πιστεψε με το καταλαβαινω απολυτα επισης αν εγω ειχα καπιο θεμα δε θα εμπαινα καν στο κοπο να γραψω..
το μονο πραγμα που σου λεω ειναι να μην εγκλωβιζεσαι χειροτερα απο οτι τωρα.
δε λεω οτι ειναι ευκολο αλλα γραφεις οτι θες να το παλεψεις χωρις φαρμακα.

----------

